# Xl vers xlt vers fx4



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking at 2011 and 2012 250, 350 what's the difference between them
Some xlts have the touch screen some don't
Some have the brake controller and the switches done don't
Some have the sync some don't. 
And fx4 comes with what?.
And trying to find a shift on floor 4x4 seems impossible.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

It's called options 

http://www.legacydirect.com/brochures/2012_ford_superduty.pdf

Start at page 19


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't know there were 3 versions of an xlt.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I have an XL FX4 with the premium package.

ESOF, Power windows and locks, Locker, Brake controller, and added upfitter switches.

Didn't want to pay for the XLT package, and I like my rubber floor etc. I will never buy a particular package vehicle for the entertainment system for as long as Ford sticks to double din, just about any nice screen fits in there.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking at 2 trucks, ones xlt ones xl. Only differences I see so far are, 
Chrome front end, power seats, and the controls on the right side of the steering wheel. Oh and about 10,000 more so far.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

dieselss;1981324 said:


> Didn't know there were 3 versions of an xlt.


There are as many version XLT as what the dealer orders them,,,,

A basic XLT does nt have much but most dealer will order them with some
Decent options,,,,


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a 2011 XL and now a 2015 XL. Both were factory ordered. Salesman told me manual hubs and floor shift were more heavy duty and less prone to trouble. Most of these trucks come with shift on the fly. Hope you can find the manual hubs and shifter. Since the XL is the basic truck, you might want to focus on the XL series. As you go up the ladder, you find more bells and whistles.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's next to impossible to find a manual transfer case anymore. Seems like everyone wants a knob. That doesn't matter what brand you buy.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I've had more troubles with manual t-case linkages than t-case motors.

Main problem has always been auto hubs, and on these at least you can manually lock them in.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I have an 11 xl fx4 with I think the power package. It has manual hubs and floor lever. Power window and doors, heated mirrors. If you're not buying new you will just have to be patient


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I have a 12 F250 XLT that came with a manual t-case. My 04 has the auto hubs that don't work and switch on the dash. I have always liked having a manual t-case I guess I just feel they are more reliable.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I got time, so no hurry. Just odd that only a few are on the floor.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

$100-$150 for a spare motor is you're that afraid of ESOF.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's just the motor, which is usually the main component to go out. However, there's also the computer as well. 
Never liked electric 4x4.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Give me the knob on the dash every day of the week, and keep that floor lever for scrap metal. People once distrusted power windows and cruise control and automatic transmissions too....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

On my 11th Super Duty since 99, never had problems or floor shifter/hubs


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sprag-O;1982262 said:


> $100-$150 for a spare motor is you're that afraid of ESOF.


$150! For my 2006 I just paid $350. Retail was over $500 bucks. Give me a pull stick any day of the week. What sucks is even most cab and chassis's have the stupid knob.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1982395 said:


> On my 11th Super Duty since 99, never had problems or floor shifter/hubs


Of course you had no problems. When the truck gets dirty, you buy a new one !!!Thumbs Up


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

My 02 the ESOF worked fine, the hubs were not used regularly so they pretty much fused open. I replaced them with Warns and sealed off the vacuum lines. Warns failed and they replaced them under warranty. 

My 11 the factory hub failed on the passengers side. I was able to force it into the locked position until I could take it in. They fixed it under warranty with a 100 dollar deductible. 

Having used both I prefer the stick, but sometimes it is a PITA when switching between 4x4 and 2 frequently. I think either system works fine, but for me the weak point is the hubs themselves. I was surprised to read on here the amount of failures people were experiencing, then sure enough I did too. 

I figured by now ford would have figured it out, not sure why they are so prone to failure on a newer truck. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

My hubs wouldn't vac lock this year after we got a day of 35F weather and snow, then it dipped to -10F / -20F for a while. (imagine I got moisture in the system), had no problems manually locking the hubs, smooth as butter.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Trick is to cycle the hubs in and out every few days, only takes a few seconds.


----------

